
Eclipse Indigo unveiled - gulbrandr
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/os-eclipse-indigo/index.html
======
JulianMorrison
New features: slow as hell, random fade-outs and GC thrashing in less than 4Gb
RAM, sometimes crashes dead with no warning, no automatic/incremental saving
of configuration state or work-in-progress files, intrusive "tasks" UI you
don't need or want, knows perfectly well a file has changed but won't refresh
it on your behalf.

No wait, those are old features.

~~~
firemanx
Actually, I think one of the new features addresses the file refreshing issue.
I don't know for sure yet (in the process of upgrading right now), but its
mentioned in one of the New and Notable articles.

------
yellowbkpk
I'm dismayed to see that they're calling EGit 1.0 ... there are plenty of bugs
that haven't even been looked at that I would call showstoppers. For example,
auto-crlf settings are not properly handled (which is a big deal when on a
cross-platform team). Actually, the whole config-reading system is just plain
broken and has not been improved in several iterations.

~~~
BonoboBoner
When the last tickets for the latest eclipse "release train" are given out,
even showstopper bugs are forced to wait until 3.x.1 ;)

------
cleverjake
"The official release date for Eclipse Indigo is 22 June, 2011. If you are
reading this before then, the downloads will still be the preview versions.
While they will be largely functional, you'll have to wait to get your hands
on the real thing."

------
andrewcooke
does this have an easy way to customize colour schemes? i'm currently battling
with intellij idea just because eclipse is unreadable in my "dark background"
kde setup (idea used to be pretty good, so maybe i'm just unlucky, but i'm
using their python plugin and it won't even run my tests; the fix missed the
last release and now seems to be two minor releases out...)

~~~
sbarre
You can try this: <http://www.eclipsecolorthemes.org/>

~~~
beck5
The themes you can get for eclipse now were an actual factor in my decision to
not move to InteliJ

